# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Διπολικη Διαταραχη Ταχεως Κυκλου ( Rapid Cycling) - Πως τα καταφερνετε?

## gi2020

Για οσου ενδεχομενος δεν γνωριζουν υπαρχει η κατηγορια του Ταχεως Κυκλου.Δηλαδη πολλα επεισοδια που διαρκουν λιγο. Ποσο λιγο?
Προσωπικα το τελευταιο μηνα ειχα 2 καταθλιψεις κ 2 υπομανιες.Στα πανω μου ολα ειναι γρηγορα ευκολα, διασκεδαστικα, και αντιστοιχα στα κατω βαρετα, μπορει να μην κανω ουτε μπανιο, δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα, μενω σπιτι ολη μερα, εχω αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις κτλ.
Η διαθεση μου μοιαζει καπως ετσι.



Ετσι,με τοσες εναλλαγες υπαρχουν δυσκολιες με τη δουλεια,το συντροφο και ολα τα καθημερινα, που την μια ξεκινουν και την αλλη σταματουν. Εχω βαρεθει να βαζω προγραμμα που τελικα καταληγειγω να μη μπορω να ακολουθησω.


Εσες οι συμπαθουντες πως τα καταφερνετε?

----------


## Aris1985

Παίρνεις κάποια αγωγή?
Εγώ νοσηλευτικά τον Νοέμβριο κ ζω το ίδιο δράμα με σενα. Αλλά είναι σε πιο πολυ κατάθλιψη. Ειδικά το μεσημέρι μέχρι το απόγευμα είμαι χάλια μαύρα.

----------


## Nightshark

> Για οσου ενδεχομενος δεν γνωριζουν υπαρχει η κατηγορια του Ταχεως Κυκλου.Δηλαδη πολλα επεισοδια που διαρκουν λιγο. Ποσο λιγο?
> Προσωπικα το τελευταιο μηνα ειχα 2 καταθλιψεις κ 2 υπομανιες.Στα πανω μου ολα ειναι γρηγορα ευκολα, διασκεδαστικα, και αντιστοιχα στα κατω βαρετα, μπορει να μην κανω ουτε μπανιο, δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα, μενω σπιτι ολη μερα, εχω αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις κτλ.
> Η διαθεση μου μοιαζει καπως ετσι.
> 
> 
> 
> Ετσι,με τοσες εναλλαγες υπαρχουν δυσκολιες με τη δουλεια,το συντροφο και ολα τα καθημερινα, που την μια ξεκινουν και την αλλη σταματουν. Εχω βαρεθει να βαζω προγραμμα που τελικα καταληγειγω να μη μπορω να ακολουθησω.
> 
> 
> Εσες οι συμπαθουντες πως τα καταφερνετε?


φίλε εδώ ακριβώς τα ίδια σύμπτωμα

----------


## Treleli

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.Μολις έκανα εγγραφή στο σάιτ, γιατι έχω ανάγκη να μιλήσω με ανθρωπους που πάσχουν απο την ίδια νόσο.Η διάγνωση εγινε πριν λίγο καιρό.Διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου ΙΙ.Αφορμη στάθηκε ένα υπομανιακο επεισόδιο μέχρι τα χριστουγεννα,το οποίο διαδέχθηκε ένα έντονο καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο.Ακομη δν έχω συνέλθει.Νοιωθω πολύ μουδιασμένη κ πολλές φορές απελπισμένη.Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε εαν εχετε αντίστοιχες εμπειρίες.

----------


## Treleli

Στην υπομανιακη περίοδο σκέφτομαι πολύ γρήγορα,δν έχω ανάγκη για υπνο,ειμαι πολύ αποδοτική,κάνω πραγματα γρήγορα,διαβαζω πιο γρήγορα,ακούω πολύ καλυτερα,βλεπω τα χρώματα πολύ πιο έντονα,μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνω λογοπαίγνια κ γενικότερα θα τη χαρακτήριζα μια περίοδο με μια έντονα ‘’ηλεκτρισμενη’’ νοημοσύνη.
Στην καταθλιπτική φαση,συμβαίνει ακριβως το αντίθετο.εντονο αίσθημα ματαίωσης,κενό,αδυναμια συγκέντρωσης,σκέψεις περί θανάτου,καμμια παραγωγικότητα,ενοχικά συναισθήματα κ αδυναμια διαχείρισης οποιουδήποτε ζητήματος.
Η απελπισία αυτή δν παλευεται.δν μπορεις εύκολα να βγάλεις τη μέρα σου.μπορει να περνάω μέρες στο κρεβάτι.
Δν ξέρω.απλα θελω να μοιραστώ σκέψεις με ανθρωπους που με νοιωθουν.

----------


## gi2020

Καλημέρα Φίλε Άρη. 
Οπότε εχεις μεγάλη διακύμανση μέσα στη μέρα.
Εγώ παίρνω τα εξής.
Σταθεροποιητικά: lithiofor , tegretol
Αντικαταθλιπτικά : effexor, Wellbutrin 
Το lithiofor είναι η βάση. Αυτό που μου σταμάτησε τη διακύμανση μέσα στη μέρα είναι το tegretol. Μίλησε με το γιατρό σου. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.

Δουλεύεις? Πώς είναι εκεί?
Θυμάμαι στις μαύρες μου μια περίοδο κοιμόμουν χαράματα κ ξυπναγα το απόγευμα για να το αποφύγω όλη τη φάση του πρωινού μεσημεριού. 
Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πάντα θα μπορώ να το κάνω...

Τα κοντινά σου στόμα πως το αντιμετωπίζουν όλο αυτό?

Φιλικά 
Gi

----------


## gi2020

> Στην υπομανιακη περίοδο σκέφτομαι πολύ γρήγορα,δν έχω ανάγκη για υπνο,ειμαι πολύ αποδοτική,κάνω πραγματα γρήγορα,διαβαζω πιο γρήγορα,ακούω πολύ καλυτερα,βλεπω τα χρώματα πολύ πιο έντονα,μου είναι πολύ εύκολο να κάνω λογοπαίγνια κ γενικότερα θα τη χαρακτήριζα μια περίοδο με μια έντονα ‘’ηλεκτρισμενη’’ νοημοσύνη.
> Στην καταθλιπτική φαση,συμβαίνει ακριβως το αντίθετο.εντονο αίσθημα ματαίωσης,κενό,αδυναμια συγκέντρωσης,σκέψεις περί θανάτου,καμμια παραγωγικότητα,ενοχικά συναισθήματα κ αδυναμια διαχείρισης οποιουδήποτε ζητήματος.
> Η απελπισία αυτή δν παλευεται.δν μπορεις εύκολα να βγάλεις τη μέρα σου.μπορει να περνάω μέρες στο κρεβάτι.
> Δν ξέρω.απλα θελω να μοιραστώ σκέψεις με ανθρωπους που με νοιωθουν.



Καλώς ήρθες Treleli

Θυμάμαι την πρώτη κατάθλιψη κ μετά την πρώτη τη υπομανία. Νόμιζα πως η κατάθλιψη δεν θα έρθει ποτέ ξανά κ πως αυτό ήταν όλο.
Η υπομανια σου δίνει δύναμη ταχύτητα, όλο μπορούν να γίνουν όπως θέλεις, χωρίς όμως να φτάσεις τα όρια της μανίας. Και μετά έρχεται πάλι η κατάθλιψη κ εκεί που είχες απογειωθεί, σου κόβει τα φτερά κ γίνεσαι συντρίμμια. 
( Αυτή την ώρα σου γράφω έχοντας ξυπνήσει 5 ώρες νωρίτερα από χθες... Υπομανία μυριζομαι.)

Το καλό ειναι ότι διαγνωστικές κ ελπίζω να μην σου πήρε πολύ καιρό. 
Το καλό είναι πως υπάρχουν κάποια φάρμακα κ γιατροί που μπορούν να βοηθησου. Τα 4 τελευταία χρόνια όλοι οι χειμώνες μου ήταν μαύροι, 3-4 μήνες σχεδόν στο κρεββάτι ,κάνοντας απλά τα βασικά. Τα καλοκαίρια από την άλλη κ η άνοιξη , μία απόλαυση. 
Φέτος ήταν η μόνη χρόνια που ο χειμώνας ήταν αντί καταθλιπτικός , κ η βασική διαφορά ήταν η φαρμακολογία κ ο γιατρός. Οπότε η καλύτερη συμβουλή που θα είχα είναι να βρεις ένας που σε κάνει καλά. Εγώ πέρασα κέντρα ψυχικής υγείας, το Αιγηνιτειο, δυστυχώς για μας με γρήγορες εναλλαγές οι γιατροί δεν είναι εκεί όταν τους θέλεις κ τα ραντεβού έρχονται κατόπιν βδομάδων μπορεί κ μηνών, ενώ εμείς χρειαζόμαστε μικρορυθμισεις άμεσα.
Οπότε ναι χρησιμοποίησε όσο μπορείς τη δημόσια υγεία για ψυχοθεραπεία η ότι αλλο πιστεύεις, αλλά έχει κ έναν προσβάσιμο γιατρό που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει όταν το χρειάζεσαι. Εμένα μου έσωσε το χειμώνα φέτος...

----------


## Treleli

gi2020 περιγράφεις ακριβως αυτο που μου συμβαίνει.
Τελειώνω Ιατρική κ ευτυχως ειμαι μέσα στους γιατρούς.Βεβαια κανείς δν γνωρίζει,γιατι υπαρχει προκατάληψη.
Εμενα λοιπον η γιατρός μου δίνει dezepil(λαμοτριγινη-σταθεροποιητής) κ vilamos(άτυπο αντιψυχωσικο).
Δν παίρνω το αντιψυχωσικο εν γνώση της γιατρού.Δν το θελω κ μου διπλασίασε τη δόση του σταθεροποιητή ρε παιδιά.Ενω εγω της ειπα οτι αισθανομαι καλυτερα,αυτή μου αύξησε τη δόση κατα το ήμισυ?
Υποψιάζομαι πως φοβάται οτι θα κάνω υπομανιακο.

----------


## Aris1985

> Καλημέρα Φίλε Άρη. 
> Οπότε εχεις μεγάλη διακύμανση μέσα στη μέρα.
> Εγώ παίρνω τα εξής.
> Σταθεροποιητικά: lithiofor , tegretol
> Αντικαταθλιπτικά : effexor, Wellbutrin 
> Το lithiofor είναι η βάση. Αυτό που μου σταμάτησε τη διακύμανση μέσα στη μέρα είναι το tegretol. Μίλησε με το γιατρό σου. Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.
> 
> Δουλεύεις? Πώς είναι εκεί?
> Θυμάμαι στις μαύρες μου μια περίοδο κοιμόμουν χαράματα κ ξυπναγα το απόγευμα για να το αποφύγω όλη τη φάση του πρωινού μεσημεριού. 
> ...



Εγώ είχα ένα επεισόδιο το 2012 μανίας με νοσηλεία 35μερες. Έκανα χασίς. 
Μετά έκοψα όλα τα φαρμακα μόνος μου μέσα σε 3 μήνες κ ήμουν πολύ καλά μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη του 2018. Πιεστικά πολύ με τη δουλειά στο εξωτερικό κ από τα πεθερικά κ έκανα μανιακό επεισόδιο. 
Με βαλαν Δαφνί 22μερες .
Μου κάνανε κάτι ενέσεις zypahera τις πιο βαριές 2 φορές πριν βγω. Και νομίζω αυτές με διέλυσαν. 
Τώρα παίρνω 100mg olanzapine πριν τον ύπνο κ προσπαθώ να κόψω το ταβορ. Πίνω μισό κάθε 2-3μερες αλλιώς δε παλεύεται . Από τις 1-2 το μεσημέρι μέχρι τις 6 το απόγευμα υποφέρω.

----------


## gi2020

> gi2020 περιγράφεις ακριβως αυτο που μου συμβαίνει.
> Τελειώνω Ιατρική κ ευτυχως ειμαι μέσα στους γιατρούς.Βεβαια κανείς δν γνωρίζει,γιατι υπαρχει προκατάληψη.
> Εμενα λοιπον η γιατρός μου δίνει dezepil(λαμοτριγινη-σταθεροποιητής) κ vilamos(άτυπο αντιψυχωσικο).
> Δν παίρνω το αντιψυχωσικο εν γνώση της γιατρού.Δν το θελω κ μου διπλασίασε τη δόση του σταθεροποιητή ρε παιδιά.Ενω εγω της ειπα οτι αισθανομαι καλυτερα,αυτή μου αύξησε τη δόση κατα το ήμισυ?
> Υποψιάζομαι πως φοβάται οτι θα κάνω υπομανιακο.


Προσωπικά εμένα με βοηθουν τα mood calendars για να βλέπω πως τα πάω,όπως αυτό που επισυνάπτεται α στην ερώτηση. Πρακτικά μία φορά την ημέρα απαντάς στο πώς νιώθεις. Επίσης να βάλεις τα φάρμακα σου. Κ να δεις συγκρίνοντας τα βασικά.( Το διαγραμμα από πάνω είναι από μια τέτοια εφαρμογή). Πριν κ μετά.
Το βασικό είναι πως η μνήμη μας στη ερώτηση εισαι καλά βασίζεται κυρίως στις 3 τελευταίες μέρες. Οπότε το ημερολόγιο συναισθηματων βοηθά σημαντικά κ κρατά τα δεδομένα σου για τωρινή κ μελλοντική χρήση , γιατρούς ψυχοθεραπευτες κτλ.
Για το αν είσαι καλά, θα μάθεις τα σημάδια σου. Σιγά σιγά, όταν πας προς την μία μεριά θα κάνεις ορισμένα πράγματα, πχ. Θα δουλεύεις περισσότερο, θα έχεις πονοκεφάλους, ο χρόνος θα περνά αργά.κτλ.
Επίσης ρώτα τους κοντινού σου. Τι παρατηρουν κ μίλησε στη γιατρό σου. 
Το κύριο είναι να μη γλυκαθεις, γιατί η υπομανια είναι γλυκιά, αλλά κανείς δεν θέλει κ την κατάθλιψη. Χρυσο Μετρό.

----------


## gi2020

> Εγώ είχα ένα επεισόδιο το 2012 μανίας με νοσηλεία 35μερες. Έκανα χασίς. 
> Μετά έκοψα όλα τα φαρμακα μόνος μου μέσα σε 3 μήνες κ ήμουν πολύ καλά μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη του 2018. Πιεστικά πολύ με τη δουλειά στο εξωτερικό κ από τα πεθερικά κ έκανα μανιακό επεισόδιο. 
> Με βαλαν Δαφνί 22μερες .
> Μου κάνανε κάτι ενέσεις zypahera τις πιο βαριές 2 φορές πριν βγω. Και νομίζω αυτές με διέλυσαν. 
> Τώρα παίρνω 100mg olanzapine πριν τον ύπνο κ προσπαθώ να κόψω το ταβορ. Πίνω μισό κάθε 2-3μερες αλλιώς δε παλεύεται . Από τις 1-2 το μεσημέρι μέχρι τις 6 το απόγευμα υποφέρω.


Είναι σημαντικό που τα μοιραζεσαι κ τα υπομένεις . Όλα αυτά. Σε ότι μπορούμε πες μας να βοηθήσουμε.

----------


## Jaded Future

> gi2020 περιγράφεις ακριβως αυτο που μου συμβαίνει.
> Τελειώνω Ιατρική κ ευτυχως ειμαι μέσα στους γιατρούς.Βεβαια κανείς δν γνωρίζει,γιατι υπαρχει προκατάληψη.
> Εμενα λοιπον η γιατρός μου δίνει dezepil(λαμοτριγινη-σταθεροποιητής) κ vilamos(άτυπο αντιψυχωσικο).
> Δν παίρνω το αντιψυχωσικο εν γνώση της γιατρού.Δν το θελω κ μου διπλασίασε τη δόση του σταθεροποιητή ρε παιδιά.Ενω εγω της ειπα οτι αισθανομαι καλυτερα,αυτή μου αύξησε τη δόση κατα το ήμισυ?
> Υποψιάζομαι πως φοβάται οτι θα κάνω υπομανιακο.


Το Dezepil καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι γεννόσημο του Lamictal που παίρνω κι εγώ (πόσο παίρνεις? Εγώ 200mg πρωί +100mg το βράδυ).
Το Villamos είναι γεννόσημο του Zyprexa. Το έπαιρνα παλιά.. Βαρύ για μένα, σε κάνει ζόμπι. Αλλά για αρχή και για να μη κάνεις υπομανίες ή και μανίες είναι καλό.
Προσωπικά το έχω αλλάξει με το Zykalor (γεννόσημο του Abilify).

----------


## maragel

Καλησπέρα σας!χτες διαγνωστηκα και θα ήθελα να έρθω σε επαφή με συμπασχοντες!
Όποιος θέλει να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες και να με διαφωτίσει γιατί όλα είναι καινούργια κ παράξενα καλοδεχούμενο!!

----------


## nodragsnomed9

> Καλησπέρα σας!χτες διαγνωστηκα και θα ήθελα να έρθω σε επαφή με συμπασχοντες!
> Όποιος θέλει να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες και να με διαφωτίσει γιατί όλα είναι καινούργια κ παράξενα καλοδεχούμενο!!


 Γεια σου maragel! Ειμαι διαγνωσμενη με συναισθηματικη διπολικη διαταραχη εδω και 6 χρονια. Ειχα ενα επεισοδιο μανιας πριν ακριβως 6 χρονια και απο τοτε κανενα αλλο αλλα ξερω πολυ καλα πως ειναι... πριν απο αυτο ειχα εντονη βαρυας μορφης καταθλιψη. Παιρνω αγωγη απο τοτε. Εσυ? Πως διαγνωστηκες...? αν θες στειλε μου μηνυμα να συζητσουμε λεπτομεριες

----------


## nodragsnomed9

> Καλησπέρα σας!χτες διαγνωστηκα και θα ήθελα να έρθω σε επαφή με συμπασχοντες!
> Όποιος θέλει να μοιραστούμε εμπειρίες και να με διαφωτίσει γιατί όλα είναι καινούργια κ παράξενα καλοδεχούμενο!!


Βασικα επειδη κ εγω καινουριο μελος ειμαι δεν εχω ιδεα αν μπορεις να στειλεις μηνυμα χαχα! Αν θελεις να ανοιξουμε μια κουβεντα μεταξυ μας, οτι απορια εχεις, αν και για το rapid cycling που εψαξα δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι ειναι...

----------


## homebod

Γεια σας και καλωσήρθατε! 

Για να ανταλλάξετε μηνύματα πρέπει να έχετε κάνει 50 δημοσιεύσεις

----------


## nodragsnomed9

> Γεια σας και καλωσήρθατε! 
> 
> Για να ανταλλάξετε μηνύματα πρέπει να έχετε κάνει 50 δημοσιεύσεις


Ωω οκ δεν το ηξερα...ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση  :Smile:  καλως σας βρηκαμε!

----------


## maragel

> Βασικα επειδη κ εγω καινουριο μελος ειμαι δεν εχω ιδεα αν μπορεις να στειλεις μηνυμα χαχα! Αν θελεις να ανοιξουμε μια κουβεντα μεταξυ μας, οτι απορια εχεις, αν και για το rapid cycling που εψαξα δεν πολυκαταλαβα τι ειναι...


Ούτε εγώ έχω πολυκαταλαβει

----------


## maragel

Θα περιμένω το επόμενο ραντεβού με τον γιατρό να μου εξηγήσει,γιατί την προηγούμενη φορά που πήγα ήμουν σε σύγχυση και δεν κατάλαβα πολλά...
Είναι τύπος διπολικής?είναι μεμονωμένο επεισόδιο?εσύ από αυτά που έψαξες τι κατάλαβες?καλώς ήρθες!!!

----------


## nodragsnomed9

Καλησπερα κι εσυ καλως ηρθες! Να σου πω την αληθεια απο αυτα που διαβασα καταλαβα οτι ειναι μια πιο περιπλοκη μορφη της διπολικης, ειναι σιγουρα υποκατηγορια ή τμημα της δλδ, και οτι απλα εκει ο ασθενης εμφανιζει 4 η και παραπανω επεισοδια μεσα σε 1 χρονο, τα οποια ειναι ειτε καταθλιπτικα , ειτε μανιακα , ειτε μεικτα(σ αυτο δεν ξερω να σου πω εμπειριες γτ δεν εχω). Το μονο που μπορω να σου πω με σιγουρια γιατι εγω πασχω απο διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου 1, ειναι οτι ειχα χρονια καταθλιψη και οταν πηρα την αγωγη μου τη σταματησα απο μονη μου και αυτο χειροτερεψε την κατασταση και επαθα μανιακο επεισοδιο σε χρονο 1 μηνα και πιο λιγο. Αλλα ηταν τελεια η φαση της προμανιας, γιατι ενταξει στη φουλ μανια φτανεις ως την τρελα σχεδον και σου γυριζει το μυαλο, οποτε αναγκαστηκα πρεπει να γιενι εισαγωγη σε κλινικη. Εσυ ειχες καποιο επεισοδιο? Στη ζωη σου γενικα? Ποιες ειναι οι εμπειριες σου?  :Smile:  ειμαι ανοιχτη προς συζητηση, θα σου μιλαω εκ πειρας  :Wink:

----------


## maragel

Καλησπέρα!!! Έχω είχα διαγνωσθεί με ήπια αλλά χρόνια κατάθλιψη πριν κάνα χρόνο και έπαιρνα espoza... πρόσφατα μετά από ένα επεισόδιο υπομανιας (έτσι δεν λέμε το όχι πολύ έντονο??) Βασικά για δύο βδομάδας είχα πολλές εναλλαγές ...εκεί που ήμουν τέλεια μα με λίγο επικυνδυνη συμπεριφορά ξαφνικά έπεσα πολυ με τάσεις αυτοκτονίας... Τότε μου είπε ο γιατρός για την ταχέως κύκλου...και επειδή ήμουν σε φάση down μου έδωσε έξτρα αντικαταθλιπτικά...ήταν πολύ παράξενη φάση,αλήθεια!κ τώρα πρέπει να ξαναπάω γιατί βλέπω σημάδια πως δεν είναι καλά τα πράγματα..εσύ πόσο καιρό το παλεύεις?

----------


## psycho22

κ εγω το ιδιο περναω, μια πολυ καλα και θελω να κανω πραγματα και μια με καταθλιωη κανενα ενδιαφερον και αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις. Μου ειχαν δωσει αντικαταθληπτικο το ξεκινησα οτι ημουν σε φαση καταθλιψης αλλα το κοψα οταν μου ηρθε η αλλη διαθεση. Και γενικα φοβαμαι τις παρενεργειες. Οσο περνανε τα χρονια τα διαστηματα καταθλιψης μεγαλωνουν. Βεβαια υπαρχουν λογοι πισω απο την καταθλιψη δεν ερχεται αναιτια

----------


## maragel

[QUOTE=psycho22;1139971]κ εγω το ιδιο περναω, μια πολυ καλα και θελω να κανω πραγματα και μια με καταθλιωη κανενα ενδιαφερον και αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις. Μου ειχαν δωσει αντικαταθληπτικο το ξεκινησα οτι ημουν σε φαση καταθλιψης αλλα το κοψα οταν μου ηρθε η αλλη διαθεση. Και γενικα φοβαμαι τις παρενεργειες. Οσο περνανε τα χρονια τα διαστηματα καταθλιψης μεγαλωνουν. Βεβαια υπαρχουν λογοι πισω απο την καταθλιψη δεν ερχεται αναιτια[/QUOTE

Ελπίζω να συμβουλευτικές γιατρό κ να μην σταμάτησες μόνος σου!

----------


## psycho22

[QUOTE=maragel;1140097]


> κ εγω το ιδιο περναω, μια πολυ καλα και θελω να κανω πραγματα και μια με καταθλιωη κανενα ενδιαφερον και αυτοκτονικες σκεψεις. Μου ειχαν δωσει αντικαταθληπτικο το ξεκινησα οτι ημουν σε φαση καταθλιψης αλλα το κοψα οταν μου ηρθε η αλλη διαθεση. Και γενικα φοβαμαι τις παρενεργειες. Οσο περνανε τα χρονια τα διαστηματα καταθλιψης μεγαλωνουν. Βεβαια υπαρχουν λογοι πισω απο την καταθλιψη δεν ερχεται αναιτια[/QUOTE
> 
> Ελπίζω να συμβουλευτικές γιατρό κ να μην σταμάτησες μόνος σου!


Σταματησα μονος. Οι γιατροι ειπαν οχι.

----------


## maria86

Καλημέρα σας
Ειμαι και εγω καινουρια. Πρόσφατα απο δημόσιο ψυχίατρο "διαγνωστικα" με πολλές επιφυλάξεις με κυκλοθημική διαταραχή αφήνοντας να ενδεχόμενα αμφισβήτησης.
Μου έδωσε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο και ενα σταθεροποιητη. Το αντικαταθλίπτικο απτη πρωτη μέρα που έκανε υπομανια, σα να είχα πιει ανεβαστικά ναρκωτικά. Πολύ εντονο και λίγο τρομακτικο...
Έχει καποιος άλλος διάγνωση για κυκλοθυμική διαταραχή? Είναι ένα προστάδιο της διπολικής ή απλά το ονομάζουν έτσι για να μην ακουστεί βαρύ στα αφτια μου?
Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε

----------


## psycho22

> Καλημέρα σας
> Ειμαι και εγω καινουρια. Πρόσφατα απο δημόσιο ψυχίατρο "διαγνωστικα" με πολλές επιφυλάξεις με κυκλοθημική διαταραχή αφήνοντας να ενδεχόμενα αμφισβήτησης.
> Μου έδωσε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο και ενα σταθεροποιητη. Το αντικαταθλίπτικο απτη πρωτη μέρα που έκανε υπομανια, σα να είχα πιει ανεβαστικά ναρκωτικά. Πολύ εντονο και λίγο τρομακτικο...
> Έχει καποιος άλλος διάγνωση για κυκλοθυμική διαταραχή? Είναι ένα προστάδιο της διπολικής ή απλά το ονομάζουν έτσι για να μην ακουστεί βαρύ στα αφτια μου?
> Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε


απο οτι ειδα ειναι ηπιας μορφης διπολικη διαταραχη. κ εμενα με ειχε πιασει απ τη πρωτη μερα το αντικαταθλιπτικο, με εκανε πιο ψυχρο αλλα λενε οτι θελει δυο εβδομαδες για να πιασει και θεωρησα οτι ηταν τυχαιο η πλασιμπο

----------


## maragel

> Καλημέρα σας
> Ειμαι και εγω καινουρια. Πρόσφατα απο δημόσιο ψυχίατρο "διαγνωστικα" με πολλές επιφυλάξεις με κυκλοθημική διαταραχή αφήνοντας να ενδεχόμενα αμφισβήτησης.
> Μου έδωσε ενα αντικαταθλιπτικο και ενα σταθεροποιητη. Το αντικαταθλίπτικο απτη πρωτη μέρα που έκανε υπομανια, σα να είχα πιει ανεβαστικά ναρκωτικά. Πολύ εντονο και λίγο τρομακτικο...
> Έχει καποιος άλλος διάγνωση για κυκλοθυμική διαταραχή? Είναι ένα προστάδιο της διπολικής ή απλά το ονομάζουν έτσι για να μην ακουστεί βαρύ στα αφτια μου?
> Ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε


Καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ : προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε τι έχουμε....μάλλον πρέπει να ρωτάμε περισσότερα τον γιατρό μας...εγώ προσωπικά εκείνη την στιγμή δεν συνειδητοποιω τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει και το σκέφτομαι μετά...είναι όντως τρομαχτικό, στελνε πώς πάει!! 
 :Smile:

----------


## chrysatd

Καλησπέρα treleli τι κάνεις ? Και εγώ ιατρική σπούδασα.Ελπιζω να είσαι καλά γιατί όντως είμαστε δύσκολοι με τα φάρμακα τα πολλά και είναι κακό να έχουμε άποψη για όλα γνωρίζοντας λίγη φαρμακολογία ... αυτό λέει η γιατρός μου .εγώ έχω ΔΔ1 ...και κατάφερα να ορκιστώ ενώ τα είχα παρατήσει ένα διάστημα λόγω κατάθλιψης ...

----------


## andreas_psychology2

Καλησπέρα! Πάσχω από καταθλιψη και διπολική διαταραχη! Παίρνω effexor, zyprexa και depakine chrono. Υπάρχει κάποιος/κάποιοι που περνάνε κάτι αντίστοιχο και νιώθουν την ανάγκη να μιλήσουν με κάποιον και να κάνουν μια φιλική γνωριμία? Νιωθω την ανάγκη να γνωρίσω κόσμο που πάσχει από κάτι αντίστοιχο και να ανταλλάξουμε πληροφορίες!

----------

